# ように感じる & かのように感じる



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
I was reading another supposedly easy phrase, but I got a doubt.
Interviewer infers that chief animator takes a special care of casual cloths. 
私服などには、特に気を使われている*ように感じます*が?
I don't know the reason, but I need to know why he did not use 私服などには、特に気を使われている*かのように感じます*が?
I understand こちらを睨むような目だった, but こちらを睨むかのように感じます seems more correct than こちらを睨むように感じます.
What's the difference between these phrases?
Maybe ように感じます is more factual...?
Thank you very much.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> Maybe ように感じます is more factual...?


Yes, I think so.


Kenshiromusou said:


> 特に気を使われている*ように感じます*が?


"You look like you are concerned with your clothes (, aren't you?)"


Kenshiromusou said:


> 特に気を使われている*かのように感じます*が?


"You look as if you are concerned with your clothes (, but you really aren't, are you?)"


Kenshiromusou said:


> I understand こちらを睨むような目だった, but こちらを睨むかのように感じます seems more correct than こちらを睨むように感じます.


In this case the latter is apter, because it really was a "睨むような目."
If it were, say, "とても鋭い目だった", then you could say "こちらを睨むかのような目" as well.


----------



## Kazuma Andy Oka

Hi,Kenshiromusou
I'm not professional of teaching,but here is my answer as Japanese.
If you use かのように,it sounds like something bad is happening and you felt uncomfortable with it.
Just 気を使われているように感じますが？ is far natural and polite.
Yes,you are right かのように is more factual,because ようだ(>ように) means "seem" and かのよう just expresses you are a little irritated and there is no meaning of "seem"!
And,for me,both 睨むかのように感じます and こちらを睨むように感じます are strange strange expressions.
You should say 睨まれているかのようだった or こちらを睨んでいるかのように感じました.
If somebody is looking at you JUST NOW,you should say 睨まれているような気がします is good.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> "You look like you are concerned with your clothes (, aren't you?)"
> 
> "You look as if you are concerned with your clothes (, but you really aren't, are you?)"
> 
> In this case the latter is apter, because it really was a "睨むような目."
> If it were, say, "とても鋭い目だった", then you could say "こちらを睨むかのような目" as well.


So, verb+*かのように感じます* means that although you look doing, you are not doing ?
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Kazuma Andy Oka said:


> Hi,Kenshiromusou
> I'm not professional of teaching,but here is my answer as Japanese.
> If you use かのように,it sounds like something bad is happening and you felt uncomfortable with it.
> Just 気を使われているように感じますが？ is far natural and polite.
> Yes,you are right かのように is more factual,because ようだ(>ように) means "seem" and かのよう just expresses you are a little irritated and there is no meaning of "seem"!
> And,for me,both 睨むかのように感じます and こちらを睨むように感じます are strange strange expressions.
> You should say 睨まれているかのようだった or こちらを睨んでいるかのように感じました.
> If somebody is looking at you JUST NOW,you should say 睨まれているような気がします is good.


Thank you very much, my friend.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> So, verb+*かのように感じます* means that although you look doing, you are not doing ?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## frequency

Good,


Kenshiromusou said:


> こちらを睨むような目だった,


You're sure.


Kenshiromusou said:


> こちらを睨むかのように感じます


You're less sure than the first.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> Yes, I believe so.


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Good,
> 
> You're sure.
> 
> You're less sure than the first.


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> 私服などには、特に気を使われている*かのように感じます*が?


I forgot to say that the use of かのように in the OP is a bit odd and double, but I think it's borderline-okay. If you want to use か, say
私服などには、特に気を使われているかと感じますが?
I think かのように works differently.

As you've noticed, adding か like in the case above can add your feeling of assumption or questioning, but
特に気を使われているように感じますが?
特に気を使われていると感じますが?
特に気を使われているかと感じますが?
You asked the other day: 特に気を使われているかなと感じますが? 

are practically all the same and have very slight differences in the sureness levels. なんとなく、わかるかな？


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> I forgot to say that the use of かのように in the OP is a bit odd and double, but I think it's borderline-okay. If you want to use か, say
> 私服などには、特に気を使われているかと感じますが?
> I think かのように works differently.
> 
> As you've noticed, adding か like in the case above can add your feeling of assumption or questioning, but
> 特に気を使われているように感じますが?
> 特に気を使われていると感じますが?
> 特に気を使われているかと感じますが?
> You asked the other day: 特に気を使われているかなと感じますが?
> 
> are practically all the same and have very slight differences in the sureness levels. なんとなく、わかるかな？


友よ、もう一度,どうもありがとうございました。


----------

